# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Golden State Warriors: Round 1 - Game 4



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

]






*at







*
*Dallas Mavericks [1-2] at Golden State Warriors [2-1]*
 | Sunday, April 29, 2007 | Oakland, CA | Oracle Arena | 10:00pm ET | 
| *TV*: TNT | *Radio: *KESN-FM 103.3; KFZO-FM 99.1 (Spanish) 

*Game Notes*


OAKLAND, Calif. – Vultures are circling like they always do when a really juicy hunk of meat is clinging to life. 

National media members are converged on the Bay Area to pounce on the Mavericks' carcass. Everybody loves the story of the heavy favorite getting upset, except of course the heavy favorite. 

"I wouldn't say we're worried, but our backs are against the wall," Dirk Nowitzki said Saturday. "If we lose [today], this season is pretty much over." 

That's no false alarm. It's about as serious as it can get. The Mavericks have only one option if they want to pick themselves up and avoid a disastrous 3-1 deficit in their first-round series against Golden State. 

Get mad and get even. 

"We need to play ticked off," Devin Harris said. "I don't think we've done that, yet." 

Avery Johnson echoed that sentiment. While Nowitzki was making sure the world knows how crucial Game 4 is tonight, the coach was looking to see a little fight out of his team. It's great to talk about getting mad. But actually doing so is more important. 

The Mavericks are down 2-1 and will face another hostile environment tonight at Oracle Arena. The Warriors and their raucous fans devoured the Mavs in Game 3, 109-91, and left the No. 1 seed to ponder how a team that didn't qualify for the playoffs until the last day of the regular season could become such a tough first-round foe. 

Johnson doesn't think his team is tensing up. But he would like to see the Mavs step up their physical presence. He harkened back to his playing days for an example. 

"We should be excited and pumped up and ready," he said. "I know as a player when I was in that situation, I wasn't tight. That wasn't the word. Was I peeved about some stuff? Was I ready to crack somebody upside the head? Yeah. And hit 'em in some other spots? Yeah." 

So does he see that sort of fight and anger in his team? 

"We're going to know more [today]," he said. 

There are many problems confronting the Mavericks. They have done things in this series that they never did during a 67-win regular season. The Warriors have confounded Nowitzki, holding him to just 19 points per game and 38.3 percent shooting. 

In the fourth quarter, his numbers have been dreadful: 11 points, 1-for-8 shooting and seven rebounds in 28 minutes, 17 seconds of playing time. 

The Mavs have been dreadful shooters, hitting only 40.7 percent from the field and 22 percent from 3-point range. The bad news: They have been getting open shots. They just can't make them. 

"We haven't played Mavericks basketball yet," Greg Buckner said. "They have something to do with it. But we have a lot to do with it, too. 

"We're getting our shots. I don't think our defense is beating us at all. We've had a good enough defensive game in the two games we lost to win. But our offense is letting us down." 

As disjointed as the offense has been against Golden State's athletic defenders, the Mavericks' defense has been picked apart by Baron Davis, Jason Richardson and Stephen Jackson, primarily. 

The Mavericks can't stop the Warriors in transition and when they do force a half-court situation, they can't stop the Warriors' dribble penetration. 

All of this is adding to the Mavericks' reputation that they have difficulty matching up with any athletic team. 

That's why they find themselves in a "must-win situation" as Nowitzki said. 

"I hope the team responds the right way," he said. "The pressure has always been on. Our No. 1 goal was to win a championship, and everything else is disappointing. So the pressure was on when we started the season, really. 

"In the playoffs as the No. 1 seed, everybody's kind of looking at us as the favorites, and we haven't responded. So the pressure's on. But we're deep enough as a team that we can put the pressure on a lot of shoulders." 

Don Nelson is expecting the Mavericks to be in a foul mood. But he thought they were in Game 3, too. 

"I sensed they were all business and were going to take care of business," he said. "I thought it was really a good game on our part. We played both ends of the floor. We played probably as well as we can play." 

The Mavericks have to expect the same sort of showing from the Warriors again. They are very difficult to beat on their home floor. 

So some anger is in order. Just not too much. 

"It's a fine line," Nowitzki said. "You still got to play smart and play together as a team. But on the other hand, we got to have a little swagger ourselves, a little edge and get down and dirty because we got to get it done [today]. 

"No matter how the game goes – they're going to make their runs – we can't let it faze us. We got to stay confident." 

Or watch those vultures start to swoop down on them. 












Who's hot: *Warriors fans* 

Charles Barkley summed up the Golden State faithful best. "Their crowd was loud and obnoxious when their team sucked," Barkley said. "Now that they're good, their fans are really loud and obnoxious." ... One reason they should be is Jason Richardson. In his first six seasons with the Warriors, J-Rich never sniffed the playoffs. So in the first home playoff game of his career, he went off for 30 points and eight rebounds. He became the third Warrior in the series to reach 30 points in a game, following Baron Davis in Game 1 and Stephen Jackson in Game 2. ... Richardson is shooting 52.2 percent for the series, just slightly better than Davis at 50 percent. ... The Mavericks are still looking for somebody to get hot. The closest they've come so far is Josh Howard, who is shooting 47 percent and averaging 21 points and 11 rebounds. 

Who's not: *Jason Terry* 

Actually, you could pick any Maverick and he would qualify as a frigid shooter so far in this series. But Terry has been particularly off from 3-point range. He's 4-of-17 from beyond the arc (.235). Is this the same shooter who shot .438 from 3-point land in the regular season? Maybe it is, considering that Terry also had trouble last year in the playoffs, when he shot just .307 from long range. ... As mentioned, he's not alone. Dirk Nowitzki still hasn't made a 3-pointer in the series (0-of-5) and is hitting only .383 overall. ... Devean George is 4-of-17 from the field and Jerry Stackhouse is 6-of-24. ... Since we like to be fair in these gizmos, we'll give a token love tap to Golden State's Al Harrington, who has shot just 5-of-25 in the series, which has led Don Nelson to start Andris Biedrins in Harrington's place.


*Injuries*
*Warriors: * None 
*Mavs: * D.J. Mbenga _(right knee)_ is out. 










​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> "I wouldn't say we're worried, but our backs are against the wall," Dirk Nowitzki said Saturday. "If we lose [today], this season is pretty much over."


That's pretty much the story of today's game. I have to admit that I'm not really confident about the Mavs right now, they seem out of sync and got nothing going in this series thus far. Let's hope they catch some fire early and get some momentum going.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"If we lose [today], this season is pretty much over." wth?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> "If we lose [today], this season is pretty much over." wth?


You think they could come back down 1-3 ?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

It doesn't matter what i think, our leader said no and that's a problem.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> It doesn't matter what i think, our leader said no and that's a problem.


I'm fine with that as long as he and the team plays hard tonight. Or maybe he started playing mindgames with the Warriors too !? :biggrin: 

Honestly if we don't win tonight I don't see how the Mavs could take get back on track. This game is huge.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We better come out firing on all cylinders tonight.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, if we lose this game, I might go emo, or just cry for a few days...


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk summed up everything fairly well. "If we don't win tonight than our season is basically over".


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

It was so bad for me on Friday night I got a hold of some Captain Morgan's spiced rum. I just had to have a drink.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Games about to start...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

They aren't playing bad.. to bad the refs have to wait for 3 fouls on a possession to call it a foul.  Or maybe Im just seeing things


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

thats it.. no fire at all. they deserve to be out now. **** it


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

gg


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Mavs lost the game down the stretch it was as frustrating as the Nba finals too watch.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

This is just disapointing to watch. There is work to be done for the Dallas Mavericks this off season. The Dallas Stars came back and forced a game 7 maybe the Mavericks can do the same.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Like Dirk said "the season is over".


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

**** it. We deserve this, we had no fire, not heart, they did, they had everything. They deserve it, We don't.

Just hope the Suns don't win.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

still the same old Mavs... choked at the crucial time


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bingo, so who do yall think we gonna draft?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

rofl let's be positive!!!!






























































































Who can we get for Dirk?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

This will taint Dirk's MVP, I don't see how he's going to accapt it.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

If the Mavericks lose the series, (granted there is still the possibility that they'll come back), do the Mavericks go into next year with the same roster aside from the draft? Do the Mavericks have any other young players developing aside from Devin Harris that I'm forgetting? Maybe the Mavericks can get a steal late in the draft.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

76767 said:


> This will taint Dirk's MVP, I don't see how he's going to accapt it.


I thought they don't give out MVP until WCF or after the first round? Oh oh... will Dirk still be there to accept it?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

jibikao said:


> I thought they don't give out MVP until WCF or after the first round? Oh oh... will Dirk still be there to accept it?


he better not accept it unless he actually starts showing up, sob


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

t1no said:


> Who can we get for Dirk?


:lol: 

Seriously guys, as much as I hate Dallas for throwing that late season game against the Warriors which in turn caused the Clippers to "not play" their best against the Hornets after beating the suns, and though I'm seriously happy with this sort of retribution that the Warriors are giving you for throwing that one game...

I'm not counting you guys out yet.

I still feel Dallas, if they decide to start playing serious and take the Warriors like a team they just HAVE to beat and up the intensity, they will easily come back and win 3 in a row to take the series.

Now, in any case that it doesn't happen, consider it a curse I placed on you with my "magical hands" when I did some hand motions on that night they threw the game against the Warriors...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

VeN said:


> bingo, so who do yall think we gonna draft?


Isn't your first rounder going to Philly this season?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Got Atlants 2nd rounder so like the #34 pick


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

VeN said:


> he better not accept it unless he actually starts showing up, sob


Wow, just take off the Mavericks avatar now and pledge yourself to Steve Nash. [strike]You ****ing make me sick[/strike]

Easy...


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

t1no said:


> Like Dirk said "the season is over".


He said that prior to the game to give himself and the team some momentum and determination, they had to go into tonight's game thinking that its life or death for them (yet they lost anyways). He certainly doesn't think that now...we're hanging onto this round by a pinky, but we'll pull off next game, if you're a true Mavs fan, you'd be smiling for Dallas right now rather than browsing through the Phoenix fan store website like some people~


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Javelin said:


> Wow, just take off the Mavericks avatar now and pledge yourself to Steve Nash. You ****ing make me sick


so youre happy with the effort put forth tonight? if you are then YOU make me sick. you cannot sit there and say that they played with any desire to win tonight. I know because i watched every second of that game and it was a MESS. You tell me with a straight face that without some miracle change (DESIRE PERHAPS?!) that they will win this series. you know what i aint defending myself against you, take off the goggles and see that the mavs are just not WANTING IT. I got TIRED of watching dirk just stand there possession after possession and not fight to get open. And i got tired of watching jet and stack and devin waive off dirk when he wanted the ball, to launch 30 foot jumpers and AIRBALL while getting TORCHED on D. I got tired of watching GS stand WIDE OPEN on the 3 pt line taking UNCONTESTED 3 pt shots. I got tired of them dribbling the ball and chucking with 3 secs left on the clock. I got tired of Diop floundering rebounds. I got tired of our supposed "defensive specialists" get blown by time and time again and NOT get help even. I got tired of averys rotations. I mean wtf Devin harris sat out almost the ENTIRE FOURTH QUARTER, only to be brought back in with 2 minutes left?! WTF?! All so Devean George and Greg Buckner can blow easy layups and airball 3s?! at fn least devin can get to the damn hole!Now you tell me, ALL of that is gonna change by the next game?! You want me to get behind POOR effort?! I KNOW the mavs can win this series, but the mavs have to know it to ya know! -edited, no need to edit


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

Of course I'm pissed off about our performance this entire round but my confidence level is still strong as a rock, Dirk's been playing like **** yes, but you along with a few others are making it out to be like game 5 will be post-apocalypse for the Mavericks, even without a huge breakout by Dirk (will happen), we can still pull off game 5 as long as Howard, Terry, and Stackhouse are hot as they've been for pretty much the entire series. All I ask in all you true Mavs fans is keep your faith strong, criticize yes but don't go so extreme to the point where you're taking away their worthiness.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Javelin said:


> Of course I'm pissed off about our performance this entire round but my confidence level is still strong as a rock, Dirk's been playing like **** yes, but you along with a few others are making it out to be like game 5 will be post-apocalypse for the Mavericks, even without a huge breakout by Dirk (will happen), we can still pull off game 5 as long as Howard, Terry, and Stackhouse are hot as they've been for pretty much the entire series. All I ask in all you true Mavs fans is keep your faith strong, criticize yes but don't go so extreme to the point where you're taking away their worthiness.


Then like on the thread I started the other day, how does dallas turn this around. They havent shown me the true mavs yet. We dont dribble until the shot clock is out and jack up 3s. Dirk doesnt not get involved offensively. We play DEFENCE. Josh TAKES IT TO THE HOLE. And, youre wrong about Dirk, he needs a big game, he owes it to the team and the city. The MVP and best player on the team doesnt play 47 minutes and only take 19 shots! I want you to download a torrent of tonights game, and watch Dirk on every offensive possession. He just stands there, and isnt even fighting to get open, while the defender just keeps him exactly where he wants. He isnt even trying to make an impact on the game. Meanwhile, Josh (who has been the ONLY brightspot of the ENTIRE series), only shot the ball 1 maybe 2 times in the 4th. Its almost as if, if Dirk isnt demanding the ball then you know what, maybe Josh should. And then theres Jet, getting torched on defense, while chucking on offence. So, tell me, how do we realistically turn this around. Do you see us realistically doing so? Cause its gonna take 1000% more effort than what is being displayed currently.


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

VeN said:


> Then like on the thread I started the other day, how does dallas turn this around. They havent shown me the true mavs yet. We dont dribble until the shot clock is out and jack up 3s. Dirk doesnt not get involved offensively. We play DEFENCE. Josh TAKES IT TO THE HOLE. And, youre wrong about Dirk, he needs a big game, he owes it to the team and the city. The MVP and best player on the team doesnt play 47 minutes and only take 19 shots! I want you to download a torrent of tonights game, and watch Dirk on every offensive possession. He just stands there, and isnt even fighting to get open, while the defender just keeps him exactly where he wants. He isnt even trying to make an impact on the game. Meanwhile, Josh (who has been the ONLY brightspot of the ENTIRE series), only shot the ball 1 maybe 2 times in the 4th. Its almost as if, if Dirk isnt demanding the ball then you know what, maybe Josh should. And then theres Jet, getting torched on defense, while chucking on offence. So, tell me, how do we realistically turn this around.* Do you see us realistically doing so?* Cause its gonna take 1000% more effort than what is being displayed currently.


Man like I said, have some ****ing faith, why even call yourself a Mavs fan if you ditch them during the worst times which tests your loyalty, be there for them no matter what the circumstance...and this is sports, anything can happen, Dirk might have a huge game, Dallas might comeback and win 4-3 and get to the finals to lose to Cleveland 0-4, *ANYTHING*.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Javelin said:


> Man like I said, have some ****ing faith, why even call yourself a Mavs fan if you ditch them during the worst times which tests your loyalty, be there for them no matter what the circumstance...and this is sports, anything can happen, Dirk might have a huge game, Dallas might comeback and win 4-3 and get to the finals to lose to Cleveland 0-4, *ANYTHING*.


how am I ditching? for calling them out? are you kiddin me? when your team is ditching you by not giving their all, then you call those sobs out. we know they can do better, so how am I ditching for demanding more from them. If they couldnt get up for tonights game, then what positivity can you offer mavs fans. That they are better than they played tonight? we ALREADY know this. It doesnt change the fact that they aint tryin.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

come on guys 36-5 at home and if ever we needed a win at home, it is tommorrow night, we WILL win game 5, but i am defitenely concerned about game 6 back at oracle arena, I told you we would probably lose both games 3 and 4 based on the way we played at oracle arena in the regular season, but we still believe as long as we win game 5
GO MAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This team is just so weak mentally ...

The only one who doesn't seem to care too much about anything else but his own team is once again Stack. It's been us against the world since the Finals and once the playoffs started they have lost their swagger. I am shocked that we are down 1-3 but I'd be totally stunned if we can come back from this deficit. 

Whatever happened to this team since the month started I'd really like to know.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Im not going to lie I have been rooting for the Warriors (I am a Rockets fan but I have a soft spot for teams who play with flair(which does make it hard sometimes to support the Rockets  ) but you guys a still a huge chance two more home games left remember. Dont forget what you did to us 2 years ago and that team was much worse than the one you guys are putting on the court now.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

^^Yea, in my head I keep thinking that.

But, I think its best for me to mentally prepare for this huge loss and embarrassment.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavs fans are already braced for crash landing?!?!?!?























I think I am.......


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We really need to upgrade our defense.

A trade Dirk thread forthcoming.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

were the MVP votes done before this series started, cause if it wasnt there goes dirks mvp. even though its not based on the playoffs, dirk has nothing on nash.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

hroz said:


> Dont forget what you did to us 2 years ago and that team was much worse than the one you guys are putting on the court now.


Yeah, but... not saying this makes a huge difference, but Houston is a lot closer to Dallas than Oakland, and having fans in Houston did make a difference. Not to mention, every game between Dallas and Houston is a good one, while the past 20 times Dallas has played Golden State, the Warriors have won 17 times. Just a quick stat. And now Dallas has lost 7 of their last 8 playoff games.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I think alot of people would be kicking themselves for resting the starters against the GSW in the regular season. 

Cant even imagive what Avery is thinking


----------

